# Mein Cubase VST32 macht ein Pferderennen



## Brown (19. Februar 2004)

Welcher Cubase-Crack kann mir helfen. Wenn ich eine Drummline gesetzt habe und anschlissen das ganze über den Mixer steuern will gibt es verzögerung? warum? Effekte sind alle aus! Wer weiss, wo das Problem leigt?  Hab das Programm noch nicht lange. Danke an alle:


----------



## Tim C. (19. Februar 2004)

Die Ausgabe geschieht via Midi Out über ein externes Gerät ? Oder über den normalen Soundausgang der Soundkarte?

Ich frage nur, weil ich Cubase selbst nicht nutze, aber mich meine zu erinnern, dass Cubase hauptsächlich Midi-Spuren behandelt oder ?


----------



## Brown (19. Februar 2004)

Hi Tim,
ich benutze den normalen Ausgang der Soundkarte. Habe nur eine AC97Relatec Karte
Gruss Brown


----------



## Tim C. (19. Februar 2004)

Mmm ok jetzt ist die Frage folgende:

Ist diese Drumspur eine Midi Spur oder eine Audiospur ? Wenn es eine Midispur ist und du trotzdem die Ausgabe über den normalen Audioausgang hörst, dann müssen die Midi-Kommandos/Signale irgendwo in deinem Rechner umgewandelt werden.
Je besser die Soundkarte, desto besser geht das, also bei einer AC97 eher weniger gut nehme ich an. Es könnte auch noch über eine Software Midi-Prozessor laufen, der dann deine CPU "belasten" würde.

Da ich, wie schon erwähnt, selber nicht mit Cubase arbeite, bräuchte ich diesbezüglich etwas mehr Input, evtl. auch ob du weisst, was das für eine Spur ist und evtl. sogar, wie die in Ton umgewandelt wird.

Konsequente Frage für den Fall, dass das Softwareseitig emuliert wird: Was hast du für einen PC ?


----------



## Brown (19. Februar 2004)

Die Drummspur ist eine Midispur. Wenn ich eine Audio nehme passiert das gleiche. Wie die Töne umgewandelt weden weiss ich nicht von dem verstehe ich zu wenig.  Zum PC: Fujitsu Siemens; CPU 3;06 HT; 1024MB Ram; AC97 Soundkarte on Board; VGA  Assus 9800XT 
Ich denke von der Perfomance sollte das ganze kein Problem sein.
Gruss Brown


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Februar 2004)

Hi,

vielleicht hast du kein ASIO für deine Soundkarte?
Versuchs mal mit diesem kostenlosen ASIO:
http://michael.tippach.bei.t-online.de/asio4all/index.html

Brauchbare Latenzzeiten mit Onboard- oder Billigst-Soundkarten sind
ohne taugliche ASIO-Unterstützung nicht machbar. Und von der bescheidenen
Tonqualität fang ich jetzt mal lieber gar nicht an. 

Falls du damit auch nicht weiterkommst, dann bleibt lediglich der ohnehin
empfehlenswerte Weg zu einer hochwertigen Soundkarte wie z.B. der
Terratec DMX fire 24/96 oder besser.

Gruß
Martin


----------

